# Besuch beim Koi-Großhändler



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2007)

Wir waren gestern beim Koi-Großhändler und haben unseren, über 80 cm langen Yamabuki-Ogon dort abgeholt. Das herausfangen habe ich festgehalten, hier ein paar Bilder.






Das herausfangen hatte doch etwas länger gedauert als erwartet.








Upps, wer ist das denn   




So sieht der Yamabuki in der Messwanne aus.




Am liebsten hätte ich noch mehr Jumbokoi mitgenommen, hier noch ein paar schöne Fotos von Koi, die auch über 70 cm sind. 











Gruß
aus Oldenburg


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2007)

Hi

einfach nur schön , der Yamabuki .


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2007)

und so grooooß, der Neid kann einen fressen!!

Doogie


----------

